# Atardecer/Sunset



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 21, 2011)

One from yesterday.

The sun setting over Alicante.




Atardecer by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW!!! Amazing...those cloud segments look like some mighty birds proceeding to roost the sun, their celestial nest


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 21, 2011)

Frequency said:


> WOW!!! Amazing...those cloud segments look like some mighty birds proceeding to roost the sun, their celestial nest


 You sir, are a poet!


----------



## starcluster (Feb 21, 2011)

i agree!! those clouds do look like a giant bird!! : O the colors and composition are also nice 

well done


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

What spectacular image! the cliff on the right side has such beautiful light hitting it, creating beautiful colors. Excellent Composition


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 21, 2011)

starcluster said:


> i agree!! those clouds do look like a giant bird!! : O the colors and composition are also nice
> 
> well done


 


Davor said:


> What spectacular image! the cliff on the right side has such beautiful light hitting it, creating beautiful colors. Excellent Composition


 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 24, 2011)

Another sunset photo:




The Perfect End to the Perfect Day by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Over Exposed (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, excellent shots! I'm assuming these are HDR? They are better than mine for sure, but I still see some haloing along the cliffs edges in both. Still very realistic though. The second is my favorite as it appears the shots exposed for the sun are better.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 24, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> Wow, excellent shots! I'm assuming these are HDR? They are better than mine for sure, but I still see some haloing along the cliffs edges in both. Still very realistic though. The second is my favorite as it appears the shots exposed for the sun are better.


 
Thanks for your comments 

I can promise you they are not HDR though. Firstly I am allergic to HDR photography, that vast majority of HDR images make me cringe. Secondly I have a Nikon D3000 which doesn't do bracketing and thirdly I wouldn't know how to process it anyway! 

In the first, the sky was enhanced with the smart brush in Elements 9. In the second, all I did was up the saturation a tad, and enhance the reds.


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 24, 2011)

Both of these are great!  1 is my favorite for sure!  I love the composition of 2 though!  Good work!


----------



## Mike Lamb (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the sun overwhelms everything in the first shot and hurts the image as a whole.  
Much prefer #2.  Great tones and textures and the sun compliments it all.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 25, 2011)

JoshC. said:


> Both of these are great!  1 is my favorite for sure!  I love the composition of 2 though!  Good work!


 


Mike Lamb said:


> I think the sun overwhelms everything in the first shot and hurts the image as a whole.
> Much prefer #2.  Great tones and textures and the sun compliments it all.


 
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 27, 2011)

One more....




Sueño de vistas como esta...... by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Mary Robinson (Feb 27, 2011)

The sun is a little blown in the first image, a reverse grad filter would help in these type of situations. Otherwise they are nicely done.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 28, 2011)

Mary Robinson said:


> The sun is a little blown in the first image, a reverse grad filter would help in these type of situations. Otherwise they are nicely done.


 Thanks!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 28, 2011)

OK OK One more!




Buenas Noches by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 2, 2011)

One from the archives. Taken in Andalucia last year.




Beauty by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 15, 2011)

Another from Andalucia




Andalucian Sunset by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr

And home...




Evening Sun by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice images! I really like that last one!!


----------



## Frequency (Mar 15, 2011)

Your images are the synonyms for the word "Marvelous" . Outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 28, 2011)

Atardecer by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## csillag (Mar 28, 2011)

i prefer the last one


----------



## ZacFreeland (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. 1 and 3 are amazing!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 10, 2011)

Alicante Sunset. Alicante Atardecer by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## britishbandit (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!  WOW!


----------



## JBArts (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning stills. The colors are just amazing. I like the second image a lot, puts me in the mood to watch the sunset with my wife. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you mind sharing your camera settings for the shot of the beach with the 3 trees? JW


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 11, 2011)

britishbandit said:


> Gorgeous!  WOW!


 


JBArts said:


> Stunning stills. The colors are just amazing. I like the second image a lot, puts me in the mood to watch the sunset with my wife. Thanks for sharing!


 


NayLoMo6C said:


> Do you mind sharing your camera settings for the shot of the beach with the 3 trees? JW



Thanks everyone. EXIF data is always visible on my Flickr.


----------



## rnpereira (Apr 13, 2011)

Amazing photos. They make me WOW. Theres a word in portuguese that a friend of mine uses to describe sunsets photos: "apelação". I think that what come close to the meaning is: "sunsets can never give a bad photo. even if the photo is bad, it will still looks fantastic!"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you gonna resurrect EVERY dead sunset thread to promote your website?


----------

